# المنتديات العامة > الناصرة عنوآن التميز >  >  الآن مركز التحميل اقوى وبدون توقف بإذن الله ..!

## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

في البداية ابارك لكم شهر الرحمة وشهر الخير ..

والله يتقبل منكم اعمالكم ..

قبل اسابيع الجميع كان يعاني من مشكلة مركز التحميل وهي البطئ وعدم التحميل الصور .

لدى قررت بإن اقوم بإغلاق المركز ونقله الى سيرفر اقوى ..

مساء يوم الاحد تاريخ 16 / 8 / 2009 قمت بإغلاق مركز التحميل ..

وبعد 5 ساعات تم افتتاح المركز على السيرفر الجديد وكان الكل يستطيع التحميل عليها .. ولكن الصور ليست موجودة وتظهر بدل الصور الاصلية صورة المركز خاص لـ شبكة الناصرة ..

والسبب في هذه ..

 في تاريخ 16/  8 / 2009 بتمام الساعة 9 مساء يوم الاحد .

 تم اخد نسخة احتياطية لمركز التحميل وحجمه 1.80 GB والجميع يعرف ..

ان التحميل من السيرفر الى الجهاز وخصوص بحجم 1.80 GB وليس برابط مباشر ..

ببرنامج نقل الملفات .. يستغرق الكثير من الوقت وخصوصا اعادة الرفع ..

لدى استغرقت عملية النسخة الاحتياطي للمركز 18 ساعة كاملة ..

وبعد 18 ساعة كاملة اصبح النسخة الاحتياطية في جهازي كاملة  .. 

وبتاريخ 17 / 6 / 2009 يوم الاثنين بتمام الساعة 5 مساء ..

وبعد مساء يوم الاثنين.. اصبحت الصور تظهر تدريجياً .. والسبب معروف اكيد الآن ..

حين ان من اليوم الاثنين الى يوم الخميس بتاريخ 20 / 8 / 2009  بتمام الساعه 4.30 فجراً ..

يتم ارسال جيمع الصور الى السيرفر الجديد والآن فقط انتيهت من النقل .. وجميع الصور تظهر بشكل طبيعي ..  :amuse: 

والجميع يعلم ان الرفع الى الانترنت يإخد وقت بشكل كبير مهما كانت سرعة الاتصال ..

عكس التنزيل من الانترنت .. بسرعة كبيرة اذا كان برابط مباشر ..  :bigsmile:  فقط وليس ببرنامج نفل ملفات  :huh:  ..

وهنا يسعدني ان اخبركم بحمد الله وفضله ..

 تم انتقال المركز الى سيرفر جديد واقوى بأذن الله تعالى  ..

وجميع الصورة التي تحمل في المركز والمحملة سابقاً سوف تبقى الى ماشاء الله ..

لدى اتمنى من الجميع خصوصاً اصحاب الدورس والمواضيع المهمة التي تطرح في الموقع من شروحات وغيرها  ..

يتم تحميل الصور على المركز الخاص بنا www.alnassrah.org لحفاظ على صور الموضوع دائما ببركة الله ..

وهنا ادعوا الجميع ان يستعملوا مركز التحميل الخاص بنا ..

همسة خاصة المركز لن يعمل خارج شبكة الناصرة الثقافية أبداً وسوف تظهر صورة لمن يستخدمة خارج الشبكة بإن المركز خاص لشبكة الناصرة الثقافية ..  :embarrest: 

وفي ختام كلامي .. اتمنى الله ان يبارك لنا ولكم في رمضان .. ويوفقنا ..

دائما انتم مميزين في شبكة الناصرة الثقافية ..

معكم ننجز وبتواصلكم يستمر العطاء ..

المشرف العام ،، شبكة الناصرة

----------


## بقآيا حنين

وً عليكمـ السلـآمـ وً رحمة الله وبركآتهـ ؛؛
.
.
.
صبآحكـ .. ورد ؛؛ وشذى الجوري ~

يسلمووش ع المركز الجديد ,,
ربي يعطيك ألف ألف عآفيـة ..
وً عسآك ع القووة أخووي ..}




همسة = دااخ رآسي وأني أقرى السالفة والتواريخ والوقت
وزين فهمت بعد هههههـ



ومبآرك عليكمـ الشهر الفضيـل
وً كل عآم وأنت للرحمن أقرب



بكل خير ~ كونوا

بقآيـا حًنِيـنْ ..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

وعليكمـ السلامـ والرحمهـ ،،
نعم هذا ماكنا نعانين من أيامـ قلال ،،
وماعانوهـ البعض من مشاهدة مواضيع تحتوي على صور ،،
لكن بحمدلله , ومن ثم جهدك الرائع  ،،
أخي الكريمــ ،،،
ظهرت لنا الصور بشكل ممتاز والتحميل كان أروع ،،
فهنا أقف شاكرة لجهدكـ وتميزكـ في صرحكـ الشامخ،،
سلمت يمنااكـ وأعطاك الله كل خير،،
لاحرمنا وجودنا معكمـ في هذه الشبكة ،،
ربي يعطيك العافيه اخي ،،
دمت مميزاً ومكنون بحمى الرحمن ،،
تقبل مروري،،
ومبارك عليكم شهر الله وجعله شهر خير وبركة عليكم وعلى المؤمنين والمؤمنات ..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يعطيك العافية اخووك
ورحم الله والديك

ومبارك علينا وعليكم الشهر

----------


## إبتسام السهم

يعطيكـــ الله العافية ...

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
اشكر جهوودك اخووي شبكة 
يعني الحيين انحمل واحنا مطمنييين  :bigsmile:  >> ما تبي تحمل الصور وتروح تعبتهااا بلاش هههههه 
الله يعطيييكيم العافيه 
موفق لكل خير 
كل الموده

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> وً عليكمـ السلـآمـ وً رحمة الله وبركآتهـ ؛؛
> 
> .
> .
> .
> صبآحكـ .. ورد ؛؛ وشذى الجوري ~ 
> يسلمووش ع المركز الجديد ,,
> ربي يعطيك ألف ألف عآفيـة ..
> وً عسآك ع القووة أخووي ..} 
> ...



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

تسلمي على الحضور خيتي ..

الله يعطيك الف عافيه ..

بارك الله فيك ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> وعليكمـ السلامـ والرحمهـ ،،
> نعم هذا ماكنا نعانين من أيامـ قلال ،،
> وماعانوهـ البعض من مشاهدة مواضيع تحتوي على صور ،،
> لكن بحمدلله , ومن ثم جهدك الرائع ،،
> أخي الكريمــ ،،،
> ظهرت لنا الصور بشكل ممتاز والتحميل كان أروع ،،
> فهنا أقف شاكرة لجهدكـ وتميزكـ في صرحكـ الشامخ،،
> سلمت يمنااكـ وأعطاك الله كل خير،،
> لاحرمنا وجودنا معكمـ في هذه الشبكة ،،
> ...



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

الله يبارك فيك ويخليك ..

تسلمي على الحضور ..

يعطيك ربي الف عافيه ..

دمتي بكل خير ..

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> يعطيك العافية اخووك
> ورحم الله والديك
> 
> ومبارك علينا وعليكم الشهر



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

الله يعافيك ويرحم والديك ..

الله يبارك فيك ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> يعطيكـــ الله العافية ...



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

الله يعافيك ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
> 
> اشكر جهوودك اخووي شبكة 
> يعني الحيين انحمل واحنا مطمنييين  >> ما تبي تحمل الصور وتروح تعبتهااا بلاش هههههه 
> الله يعطيييكيم العافيه 
> موفق لكل خير 
> 
> كل الموده



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

في مركز التحميل الخاص بشبكة ..

حملي اي صورة وانتي مطمئنه دائماً ..

لن تحذف اي صورة .. بإذن الله ..

كل المودة

----------


## Malamh Cute

مرآحب ،

تسلم الإيدين على جهودك المميزه ،

وربي يعطيك الف عافيه ،

وكل عآم وانت بخير ،

لاخلا ولاعدم ,

تحياتي

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

الله يسلمك .. وانتي بخير ..

تسلمي على الحضور ..

كل المودة

----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

الف شكر لك اخي عللمجهود

::

موفقينـ

...

----------


## ABU A7MED

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته ..

يعطيك ألف عافية ــأ خوى على المجهود الطيب :)

بارك الله فيك وأن شاء الله دائما للأمام ..

خالص تحيتى ..~

----------

